# Konferencja na temat Gentoo

## nelchael

Sa plany zorganizowania konferencji na temat Linuksa z wykorzystaniem Gentoo (czyli: np. pokazemy jak zrobic to, to i tamto ale na Gentoo, a nie na Debianie czy innej Fedorze). Jest tylko jedna kwestia: jakie byloby zainteresowanie czyms takim, ile osob byloby chetnych. Prawdopodobny termin to listopad/grudzien, ale to sie moze jeszcze zmienic. Wiecej szczegolow bede mogl podac jak bede mial rozeznanie jakie jest zainteresowanie tematem.

Instnieje juz pewna grupa tematow (a raczej propozycji tematow), ale propozycje tez mile widziane  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

jak dla mnie, najwazniejsze pytanie to : "gdzie"  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## soltys

 *fallow wrote:*   

> jak dla mnie, najwazniejsze pytanie to : "gdzie" 

 

Dla mnie tez to jest wazne, ale nie najwazniejsze:). Dla mnie najwazniejsze jest kiedy:D Ach ten poczatek toku szkolnego:<

----------

## nelchael

Krakow, listopad/grudzien.

----------

## Raku

ja wiem, czy jest sens jechać 150 km, żeby posłuchać jak coś skonfigurować pod Gentoo? 

szybciej, więcej i lepiej będę miał czytając forum, dokumentację i szukając w googlach.

Tematy typu "jak coś zrobić w Gentoo" dobre są na spotkania lokalnych LUGów (zapraszam na spotkanie rzeszowskiego), a nie na ogólnopolskie konferencje. Różnica pomiędzy Gentoo a innymi dystrybucjami nie jest chyba aż tak wielka (bo chyba n ie będziecie mówili na konferencji o różnicach w położeniu plików konfiguracyjnych)

----------

## mbar

A jakiś plan/założenia/agenda tej konferencji?

----------

## blazeu

Jak w Mieście Stołecznym Krakowie to się pisze  :Smile:  Moge nawet zapewnić pare miejsc do spania dla strudzonych linuksowców  :Smile:  Tudzież zrobić Gen2Grill mkII.

----------

## Klekot

poznań chętny  :Wink:  tylko właśnie potrzebny nocleg.

----------

## szczuras

meeeee : ) klekot pospimy u mnie w aucie ; p

----------

## Klekot

 *szczuras wrote:*   

> meeeee : ) klekot pospimy u mnie w aucie ; p

 

dobra  :Wink:  mam nadzieję, że nie chrapiesz ;P

----------

## nelchael

 *raku wrote:*   

> ja wiem, czy jest sens jechać 150 km, żeby posłuchać jak coś skonfigurować pod Gentoo? 
> 
> [cut]
> 
> Tematy typu "jak coś zrobić w Gentoo" dobre są na spotkania lokalnych LUGów (zapraszam na spotkanie rzeszowskiego), a nie na ogólnopolskie konferencje. Różnica pomiędzy Gentoo a innymi dystrybucjami nie jest chyba aż tak wielka (bo chyba n ie będziecie mówili na konferencji o różnicach w położeniu plików konfiguracyjnych)

 

Mhm.. bedzie np. o eclassach i ebuildach sporo. Moze uda sie warsztaty zrobic.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> A jakiś plan/założenia/agenda tej konferencji?

 

Najwczesniej w przyszlym tygodniu.

----------

## crs

Taka tematyka? O to się piszę na pewno.  :Smile: 

----------

## kamillys

Bardzo chętnie, ale jak dla mnie do Krakowa to droche daleko(z W-wy). Jakby zrobić kilka konferenci np. w Krakowie, W-wie, Poznaniu itd. Byłoby lepiej. No ale z kolei za mało jes userów Gen2 w Polsce, by specjalnie robić taką akcje(jedna, a porządna konferencja, bądź dać relacje w necie)

----------

## ketjow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Krakow, listopad/grudzien.

 jak dla mnie super. Jezeli nie bedzie akurat w wigilie to sie zjawie  :Smile: 

----------

## Klekot

 *kamillys wrote:*   

> Bardzo chętnie, ale jak dla mnie do Krakowa to droche daleko(z W-wy). Jakby zrobić kilka konferenci np. w Krakowie, W-wie, Poznaniu itd. Byłoby lepiej. No ale z kolei za mało jes userów Gen2 w Polsce, by specjalnie robić taką akcje(jedna, a porządna konferencja, bądź dać relacje w necie)

 

my z poznania mamy chyba troszkę dalej i nie narzekamy  :Razz: 

----------

## Kleryk

A co z niepełnoletnimi?

----------

## Klekot

 *Kleryk wrote:*   

> A co z niepełnoletnimi?

 

no ja jestem niepełnoletni  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Kleryk wrote:*   

> A co z niepełnoletnimi?

 

Szczerze? Nie mam pojecia :] Problem bedzie z piwem  :Wink:  Z sama konferencja? Nie wiem.

----------

## kamillys

 *Klekot wrote:*   

>  *kamillys wrote:*   Bardzo chętnie, ale jak dla mnie do Krakowa to droche daleko(z W-wy). Jakby zrobić kilka konferenci np. w Krakowie, W-wie, Poznaniu itd. Byłoby lepiej. No ale z kolei za mało jes userów Gen2 w Polsce, by specjalnie robić taką akcje(jedna, a porządna konferencja, bądź dać relacje w necie) 
> 
> my z poznania mamy chyba troszkę dalej i nie narzekamy 

 

A czy ja narzekam  :Very Happy:  najlepiej, gdyby kto chciał, miałby taką konferencje u siebie w domu. :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nelchael

 *kamillys wrote:*   

> A czy ja narzekam  najlepiej, gdyby kto chciał, miałby taką konferencje u siebie w domu.

 

Postaramy sie o tani nocleg dla uczestnikow, oczywiscie nie bedzie to hotel z piecioma gwiazdkami (no chyba, ze ktos chce na wlasny koszt  :Wink:  ). Streaming materialu z wykladow w siec tez nie jest zlym pomyslem  :Wink: 

----------

## Klekot

no jeśli byłby jakiś streaming to nie wiem czy bym pojechał. a takie pytanie. ile dni się przewiduje?

----------

## nelchael

 *Klekot wrote:*   

> no jeśli byłby jakiś streaming to nie wiem czy bym pojechał. a takie pytanie. ile dni się przewiduje?

 

Hehehe... ale to nie bedzie real-time. Doskonale zdaje sobie sprawe, ze cos takiego nie jet zdrowe dla frekwencji  :Wink:  Co do ilosci dni: zalezy jeszcze od ilosc wykladow i (ewentualnych) warsztatow.

----------

## Klekot

żeby była możliwość dla młodzieży szkolnej  :Razz:  powrót około niedzieli najlepiej, żeby lekcje zdążyć odrobić. hehe  :Wink: 

----------

## soltys

 *Klekot wrote:*   

> żeby była możliwość dla młodzieży szkolnej  powrót około niedzieli najlepiej, żeby lekcje zdążyć odrobić. hehe 

 

Ano to nie glupi pomysl:) zwlaszcza jesli to ma byc listopad/grudzien, bo jak tak to bedzie to koniec semestru(przynajmniej w mojej szkole)...

----------

## kamillys

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Streaming materialu z wykladow w siec tez nie jest zlym pomyslem 

 

W końcu dobry pomysł nie jest zły :Idea: 

----------

## rofro

a w stolicy gdzie można przyjść i zobaczyć jak to się "robi" na gentoo? południe to trochę za daleko

----------

## n0rbi666

mimo, ze w zlot gtentoowcow w kraku zawalilem, to na takiej konferencji bardzo chetnie bym sie pojawil - byle nie wypadalo to w sesje  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

jestem jak najbardziej za. jezeli tylko terminy będą mi pasować i nie będe miał czasu zbyt zawalonego szkołą (nowa szkoła, nowe otoczeniem, niewiadomojak to będzie) to bardzo chętnie przyjadę. kwestia piwa dla niepelnoletnich (np. mnie) osobiscie pijam i to w sumie nie mało (okazyjnie) i wiem jakie mam ograniczenia wiec ze mną chyba problemów nie będzie  :Wink: 

poza tym na wzzelkich warsztatach wykładach itp sluze moim aparatem.

----------

## nelchael

Ok, znam juz troszke wiecej szczegolow:

dwa dni - sobota i niedziela

jest sala na wyklady oraz lab

termin - tu jeszcze nic nie moge konkretnie obiecac, ale przelom listopada, grudnia

prawdopodobnie dla uczestnikow beda zniki jest chodzi o obiady i miejsca noclegowe - szczegoly niestety j/w

----------

## Klekot

ja również jak Poe, służę aparatem  :Smile: 

----------

## krutny

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Ok, znam juz troszke wiecej szczegolow:
> 
> dwa dni - sobota i niedziela
> 
> jest sala na wyklady oraz lab
> ...

 

No to mi sie podoba - pomysl jest znakomity. Czekam na wiecej info i juz wstepnie rezerwuje jedno miejsce. Bez noclegu, bo grodu Kraka zostalem juz "przesadzony" jakis czas temu...

Pozdrawiam i do zobaczenia,

krutny

----------

## sebas86

Fajnie by było gdyby takie imprezy były organizowane co jakiś czas w różnych rejonach Polski, bo niestety nawet do Wa-wy nie będę mógł się dostać, a do takiego, np. Szczecina już tak (w końcu będzie się tam studiowało  :Razz: ). A jak nie to zadbajcie o jakieś mega sprawozdanie z imprezy, foty, itd.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> A jak nie to zadbajcie o jakieś mega sprawozdanie z imprezy, foty, itd. 

 

Foty beda na 100%, moze (podkreslam moze) filmy.

----------

## Criss-PL

Mi tam taka konferencja pasuje... Jeśli jest jeszcze ktoś ze Szczecina i okolic - a jest widziałem, to można jechać jakąś wiekszą grupą...

Co do tematów, to chyba dobry by był: "Jak się włamać... eeee... tzn... bronić przed włamaniami z sieci..."  :Smile: 

Albo ogolnie cos zwiazenago z siecią - licencjat mnie ściga  :Smile: 

----------

## mikus

Cos o sieci byloby fajne, tak z praktycznego punktu widznia.

W każdym razie zgłaszam jednego, moze 2 chetnych z Krakowa.

----------

## wastelander

Tak dumam, że też bym sie na to pisał. 

No chyba, że mnie szlag trafi ;]

----------

## nelchael

Na temat zgłaszania: niedługo (mam nadzieje  :Wink:  ) powstanie strona, gdzie będzie można się zarejestrować.

----------

## tuniek

Kraków pasi. Blisko z zagłebia i ze śląska i z okolic bielska i częstowchowy. No generalnie całe południe ma blisko.

----------

## shadoww

 *kamillys wrote:*   

> Bardzo chętnie, ale jak dla mnie do Krakowa to droche daleko(z W-wy). 

 

Nieco ponad 2h Expressem  :Wink: 

----------

## tuniek

Warszawiaki są troche wygodne  :Smile:  Taka maniera  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Nelchael... To co, mam się wbić w garniak, czy może być tak jak ostatnio?   :Laughing: 

----------

## nelchael

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Nelchael... To co, mam się wbić w garniak, czy może być tak jak ostatnio?  

 

Nieno... bez przesady - garnitur nie będzie potrzebny :]

----------

## fbehemot

Hmm... Dopiszcie jeszcze jednego ze Szczecina.

Warszawiaki - nie jojczcie tak sromotnie, ja pół polski przejadę i nie narzekam   :Cool: 

----------

## qermit

 *fbehemot wrote:*   

> Warszawiaki - nie jojczcie tak sromotnie, ja pół polski przejadę i nie narzekam  

 

Z Karkowa do Warszawy jest bliżej niż z Warszawy do Krakowa (tylko nie mówcie, że nie mam racji)

----------

## Poe

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *fbehemot wrote:*   Warszawiaki - nie jojczcie tak sromotnie, ja pół polski przejadę i nie narzekam   
> 
> Z Karkowa do Warszawy jest bliżej niż z Warszawy do Krakowa (tylko nie mówcie, że nie mam racji)

 

masz racje, bo pod górke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Criss-PL

2 ze Szczecina łapie sie na wyjazd :]

----------

## morgir

a ja na taką konwencje bardzo chętnie. Może się czegoś naucze. Szczególnie że jestem z krakowa

----------

## tichodroma

I ja rowniez bylbym chetny, 2 kroki z Nowej Huty  :Wink:  .

----------

## gruszek

Aż się na tą okazję zarejestrowałem  :Wink:  - mnie też proszę dopisać..

----------

## harnas

Idea wydaje sie sluszna, wiec tez sie podlaczam...

----------

## soltys

wisze że ze szczecina bedzie nas troche i dobrze:D :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

 *fbehemot wrote:*   

> Hmm... Dopiszcie jeszcze jednego ze Szczecina.
> 
> Warszawiaki - nie jojczcie tak sromotnie, ja pół polski przejadę i nie narzekam  

 panowie.... jedna bezsensowna wypowiedz, ze jakoby z wawy do kraka daleko, a Wy wszystkich warszawiakow z blotem..... nie no  :Wink: 

swoja droga - bede  :Smile:  [co raczej nie jest niczym nowym  :Wink:  ]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kamillys

 *fbehemot wrote:*   

> Hmm... Dopiszcie jeszcze jednego ze Szczecina.
> 
> Warszawiaki - nie jojczcie tak sromotnie, ja pół polski przejadę i nie narzekam  

 

Człowieku, ile Ty masz lat  :Question:   Ja 15, egzamin na łbie, bierzmowanie i Bóg wie co jeszcze będzie... Może nawet na taką konferencjie w W-wie bym sie nie wybrał(brak czasu/ochoty/możliwości), a do Krakowa???

A pozatym nie mieszkam w Warszawie, prosze mnie nie nazywać warszawiak, bo nim nie jestem! mam ok. 40 min. autobusem do Wiatracznej

----------

## Raku

 *kamillys wrote:*   

> ile Ty masz lat   Ja 15, egzamin na łbie, bierzmowanie i Bóg wie co jeszcze będzie... Może nawet na taką konferencjie w W-wie bym sie nie wybrał(brak czasu/ochoty/możliwości), a do Krakowa???
> 
> 

 

nigdzie nie pisało, że obecność jest obowiązkowa (zwłaszcza twoja). Z takim podejściem to można zrobić u ciebie w mieszkaniu w czasie bierzmowania, bo tylko wtedy ci będzie pasowało i będziesz miał łaskawie czas, żeby się zainteresować tematem  :twisted

----------

## phd

Jestem zaintersowany, dla mnie najlepiej byłoby w Warszawie.

----------

## fbehemot

 *kamillys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Człowieku, ile Ty masz lat   Ja 15, egzamin na łbie, bierzmowanie i Bóg wie co jeszcze będzie... Może nawet na taką konferencjie w W-wie bym sie nie wybrał(brak czasu/ochoty/możliwości), a do Krakowa???
> 
> A pozatym nie mieszkam w Warszawie, prosze mnie nie nazywać warszawiak, bo nim nie jestem! mam ok. 40 min. autobusem do Wiatracznej

 

No więc tak:

Z warszawiakami to był ŻART - okularnik za tekstem to za drobna wskazówka?  :Razz: 

Ja mam 16 wiosen, roboty po szyję w LO, ale ja się chce, to się można.  :Cool:   A do bierzmowania nie poszedłem.  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

EOT? 

kto będzie mógł przyjechać, ten przyjedzie niezaleznie czy jest z wybrzeża, centrum, Slaska, Mazur, czy Bieszczad i ile liczy sobie lat [odezwał sie stary  :Wink:  ]

----------

## szczuras

poznan tez sie lapie :> jak cos to moge z 3 osoby zabrac z poznania i po drodze :> nie bylem jeszcze w krakowie to przy okazji go sobie zwiedze  :Very Happy:  mama mowila ze duzooooooooo tam pila ;p nie moge byc gorszy ;p

----------

## tichodroma

Wiadomo juz cos blizej, co do daty?

----------

## sekretarz

Jeżeli o mnie chodzi to chętnie się pokaże, moge też przeprowadzić jakieś wykłady odnośnie struktury Gentoo lub/i jak to się dzieje od kuchni i co robi dev. Tylko jeszcze data jest potrzebna...

----------

## nelchael

Na 100% nie uda sie zorganizowac tego w tym roku - nie wyrobie ja (i reszta organizatorow) czasowo. Najprawdopodobniej bedzie to poczatek przyszlego roku, dokladnie jeszcze nie wiem.

----------

## Criss-PL

To ilu chetnych ze Szczecina? Jazda grupka jest razniejsza i weselsza... :]

PS:Mam nadzieje, ze konferncjanie wypadnie jak co niektorzy beda mieli sesje-bylo by szkoda...

----------

## kamillys

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Krakow, listopad/grudzien.

 

No to w listopadzie konferencji nie będzie :/ wiadomo już coś więcej na temat terminu tej konferencji?

----------

## Klekot

no Nelchael przecież napisał, że nie bedzie w tym roku, a najprawdopodobniej na początku przyszłego. Zobacz dwa posty ponad Twój  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Przepraszam wszystkich, ale RL dało mi wycisk (nie tylko mnie jeśli chodzi o organizację tej konferencji). Dokładny termin nie zależy odemnie, więc jest to swego rodzaju utrudnienie  :Wink:  Początek (zależy od definicji "początku"  :Wink:  ) wydaje się najbardziej odpowiedni i możliwy.

PS. Tak - wróciłem z zaświatów  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

siemanko, tez bylby chetny na konferencje o ile odbywala by sie ona w Krakowie, jestem z Lublina, ale przy okazji odwiedzilbym brejdaka, najbardziej interesowalo by mnie pisanie wlasnych ebuildow :]

----------

## gryhild1985

Ja bardzo chętnie Będę reprezentował Wrocław, bo on poddaje sie zwsze ostatni  :Smile: 

Każda okazja jest dobra co by się napić  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Tak poważnie, to najlepiej by było po sesji, bo inaczej analiza mnie nie puści  :Smile: 

No i jeszcze jak jakiś program się pojawi, to będzie można się nad tym skontemplować, chociaż ja raczej jeżęli nie wykopyrtnę do tego czasu,

to pewnie się pojawię, jak pisałem po sesji  nieco przed drugą(oby była)  :Smile: 

Pozdraiam

----------

